# GCC Shift Document Authentication Question



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I hope someone here has experience with my questions.

I celebrated my 1 year wait-anniversary for the UAE (Abu Dhabi) security check on August 5, 2014. 

The position was in the University College of Zayed University.

That said, I am a US citizen with completely attested documents (degrees, child birth certificates, marriage certificate). This attestation, of course, includes a "stamp of approval" from the UAE Embassy here in the States.

Recently, I've been told - through email by my interviewer - that I've been accepted for a position with the University of Dammam in Saudi Arabia. I've asked for details on the process with no reply. 

My questions are the following:

1. Will the Saudi Embassy in the USA attest documents that have been previously attested by the UAE Embassy in the USA?

2. Does anyone have experience with the hiring process of Saudi universities?

I just hope the answers, if any, don't involve string. I have too much as it is.


----------

